# This spam makes forum unusable for iPads



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

It pops up in all sections


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Having the same issue with iPad and Safari. I had to use Opera to post this message because I can’t get past the spam. It is only on this forum, not DBS Talk, Edgecutter or any of the other forums I participate in. This needs attention ASAP.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

FYI, mostly Comcast and Amazon contest spam.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Bad Ad's Showing Up? Please let us know!


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

YES! Same here. Soooo annoying.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Pretty much makes the site unusable for me. iPad with chrome.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Saw these on Slickdeals too. Had to use the app so it must be some sort of ad network issue.


----------

